# Question about cleaning with vinegar.



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a question about cleaning wood perches. I daily scrape off any droppings but need to clean off the white residue. I have read that undiluted vinegar works well, that there is no need to rinse and that you should not use it in the cage with bird present. 
So if I remove perch and wipe it down with straight white vinegar how long do you leave perch out of cage to protect your bird from fumes?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can use the white vinegar in the cage with the bird present - that isn't a problem at all.
Undiluted and no need to rinse. 
The white vinegar fumes will not hurt your budgie in any way.*


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

This is good to know. Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.*


----------

